# [A] Sin Nombre auf Khaz'goroth sucht für Ulduar 25 und PDK 25



## Sin Nombre (19. Dezember 2008)

Sin Nombre sucht Verstärkung für Ulduar 25 und PDK 25 Normal/Hero

*Wir suchen momentan* wieder motivierte, gute Spieler folgender Klassen zur Verstärkung unseres Raids um unsere ehrgeizigen Ziele in gewohnt angenehmer Atmosphäre anzugehen:

 2 x  Schamane (Elementar, Verstärker))
 1 x Todesritter ( Schaden )
 3x Druide ( Gleichgewicht, Feral,Restro ) 
 1 x Schurke
 1 x Paladin ( Vergeltung )
 1xMagier


*Abseits der ausgeschriebenen Stellen bekommen gute Initiativbewerbungen anderer Klassen/Skillungen immer eine Chance sich zu beweisen.
*
--------------------------

*Wir bieten euch* eine gut organisierte, erwachsene Raidgruppe mit ehrgeizigen Ambitionen, die trotz allem den Spielspaß nicht aus den Augen verliert. Spaß und Anspruch zu kombinieren ohne dabei das Ganze zu verbissen zu sehen ist die Devise. Homepage, DKP-System, eigener Mumble Server und Gildenbank sind natürlich selbstverständlich.

--------------------------

*Wir erwarten von euch* ein sehr gutes Klassenverständnis, einen netten Umgangston, Kritikfähigkeit sowie Volljährigkeit. Ausserdem sollte es für euch selbstverständlich sein pünktlich und vorbereitet zu Raids zu erscheinen sowie das Mumble auch aktiv zu nutzen. Ein Gildenbeitritt ist  Pflicht.
Ihr müsst keinesfalls jeden Termin Zeit haben. Eine regelmäßige Teilnahme ist aber für beide Seiten erstrebenswert. Trotz allem bieten wir auch sogenannte "halbwertige" Raidstellen für z.B. Schichtarbeiter an. Für weitere Informationen diesbzgl. kontaktiert mich bitte ingame 

--------------------------

*Allgemeine Daten*

Homepage

www.dungeonsonline.de




Raidzeiten 

Donnerstag: Invite 18:45 - Start 19:00 - Ende ca 23:00
Sonntag: Invite 18:45 - Start 19:00 - Ende ca 23:00
Montag: Invite 18:45 - Start 19:00 - Ende ca 23:00





--------------------------

Sollten wir euer Interesse erweckt haben, so bewerbt euch kurz auf unserer Homepage www.dungeonsonline.de.


----------



## Sin Nombre (31. Dezember 2008)

Kleines Update:

Ab sofort suchen wir auch Schattenpriester.


----------



## Sin Nombre (17. Januar 2009)

Hi
Gab ein kleines Update!


----------



## Sin Nombre (24. Februar 2009)

Mal wieder ein Update!


----------



## Sin Nombre (4. März 2009)

Update! Ab sofort auch Hexer gesucht!


----------



## Sin Nombre (20. März 2009)

Die Suche ist immer noch Aktuell scheut nicht davor euch zu Bewerben!


----------



## Ronny799 (1. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Sin Nombre (20. April 2009)

Update 20.04


----------



## Sin Nombre (5. Juli 2009)

Update 05.07


----------



## Ronny799 (27. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Sin Nombre (29. Juli 2009)

Ab sofort suchen wir einen Todesritter! Allerdings keinen Tank!


----------



## Sin Nombre (3. August 2009)

Die Suche ist immer noch Aktuell!  Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronny799 (18. August 2009)

/push


----------



## Sin Nombre (24. August 2009)

Die Suche läuft immer noch! Wir warten auf eure Bewerbung


----------



## Sin Nombre (31. August 2009)

Neue Woche,neues Update


----------



## Sin Nombre (4. September 2009)

Und wieder ein Update


----------



## Sin Nombre (9. September 2009)

Update!


----------



## Sin Nombre (13. September 2009)

Ab sofort suchen wir euch einen Heilpaladin


----------



## Ronny799 (25. September 2009)

Die Suche ist immer noch Aktuell! Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin Nombre (28. September 2009)

Update 28.09


----------



## Sin Nombre (21. Oktober 2009)

Update!


----------



## Sin Nombre (2. November 2009)

Es gab ein Update!


----------



## Sin Nombre (10. November 2009)

Update!


----------



## Sin Nombre (30. November 2009)

Update!


----------



## Ronny799 (29. Dezember 2009)

Update!


----------

